# Tail set?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been hunting and training alot with my friend, He has a great hunting Vizsla same age as mine 1.5yrs now. Its really been fun, we have been using the same trainer and runing our dogs together since they were about 7 months. Fun to watch them progress. My question is about tail set, my friends dog has a high firm tail all the time. While my dog carries his tail low not between his legs just even with his back line. On point my dogs tail is not all that high, just above the back line. While my friends dogs tail is vertical actually beyond vertical sometimes. I have read that the Europeans say that Vizsla should have a low tail set. What does this mean exactly? We are starting to admire the differnces in each others dogs really makes the hunting fun.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

These are some training pics I have to show the diffrence.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

The standard:

"Tail set just below the level of the croup, thicker at the root and docked one-third off. Ideally, it should reach to the back of the stifle joint and when moving it should be carried at or near the horizontal, not vertically or curled over the back, nor between the legs."


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

when moving


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

an excerpt from the VCA standard: Backline firm with a slight rise over a short and well muscled loin. The croup is gently rounded to the set on of the tail and is not steep, sunken or flat. When moving at a trot, a properly built Vizsla maintains a steady, level backline. Tail set just below the level of the croup, thicker at the root and docked one-third off. Ideally, it should reach to the back of the stifle joint and when moving it should be carried at or near the horizontal, not vertically or curled over the back, nor between the legs. A docked tail is preferred. 

one Point. some people like a 12" o'clock tail. but it should be straight not curled over. personally i prefer a nice 45 degree angle or slightly higher. the 12 o'clock tail is for setters and english pointers in my opinion. that being said you dog has nice style.

Joe


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Joe: you dont know what dog is mine  I get so confused with this tail set, back line, breed standard. I gotta say that tail set while moving is high I like it... High tail on point not so much.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From your description, first post on this topic. The first and last picture is your friends dog and the middle pictures is your dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

zigzag said:


> Joe: you dont know what dog is mine  I get so confused with this tail set, back line, breed standard. I gotta say that tail set while moving is high I like it... High tail on point not so much.


Tail set and the way a dog carries his tail are two different things.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Tail position while moving should be at the horizontal ideally on a V

Joe


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

TexasRed is right: tail set is where on the body the tail sits. If you look at the attached link, the breeder is showing a diagram with Weims, GSPs and Vizslas. The comparison of these three breeds in the same diagrams makes it really obvious and easy to understand. The "curve" goes from the back to the thigh and where on that curve the tail is "set" is the all-important tail set. A common criticism is a Vizsla tail that's set so high that it resembles a Weim.

http://www.toldin.com/VizslaStandards.html


----------

